# Dark Apostle - Anthony Renalds



## Shadwell (Apr 29, 2008)

He's coming into my local GW tomorrow for a book signing among other things. Most likely as a promotion for all NSW GW's who are now selling BL books along with models... finally. Along with his new book Knight Errant, which is about Bretonian Knights, which is only available down here in Austalia. 

Anyone read this book? I personally really enjoyed it, and it was one of the first Black Library publications i read.

EDIT:
Bah, stupid grave shifts. Reynalds*


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah I have to agree, I loved the book and the Gahamenet part was very well written.
I also was excited to finally see Chaos actually beat the crap out of the wimp Imps, THANK YOU ANTS


----------



## NeckbeardEpidemic (Aug 4, 2008)

I love this book as it goes into really good detail of how the Word Bearers are organized. I only wish that a book like this would come out for the Death Guard.
Absolute favorite part was with Kol Badar and the Titan. Never underestimate Chaos Terminators.
Also I really liked the Warmonger part of the story and how he kept a shred of his sanity through faith in chaos. (Best part with him was when he flicked the melta grenade off of him and wrecked the one imp colonel or whatever he was)


----------



## homestar (Dec 1, 2007)

good book. i like how he described the change from citizen to something that looks from the outside a chaos cultist/slave


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

I Cannot wait for the sequel, its called Dark Disciple and its out on Dec 08 yay:grin:


----------



## NeckbeardEpidemic (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh wow I didn't even know there was gonna be a sequal, I can't wait to get my hands on that.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I thought it was a very good book as well, a bit better than the Iron Warrior novel and on par with the Night Lord one. The different tactics the mechanicus kept coming up with were awesome, and how the Word Bearers managed to find a way around each of those new problems.

The twist at the end was awesome in my opinion, you could probably see it coming but the way things played out was unexpected.

It was pretty cool how things were kept 'realistic', that the Word Bearers didn't just go through regiment after regiment of Imperial soldiers with no losses of their own; blindly fighting in open terrain with their power armour shrugging off damn near everything.


----------



## Tebok (Apr 25, 2008)

This is my first Warhammer Novel. The Titan battle and destruction was one of the best parts.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I like the way that the only people that actually failed in their task were the Mechanicus.

Death to those secretive bastards:angry:


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Just finished reading this book. And is the first of many BL novels for me.
I loved this book that much i am starting a Word Bearer army based on it.
The ending i found a little odd, but was so well described that it didn't matter.

Cant wait for for Dark Disciple!!!


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

I have passed over that book many a time as I scrounged through Barnes and Nobles for new reading material. Perhaps I will pick it up this time.

Was it really that good? There has to be some downers to it.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Some of the twists are well executed, but when you think about it, you can probably see them coming. Certain events can seem over the top and unreal if misinterpreted; there is one part where a single possessed marine takes on an entire large transport of combat servitors and wins. (He comes close to death, but emerges the victor in the end.)

In a case like that, it can easily be believed that he fought close to a hundred servitors when the actual amount was probably thirty or forty in a transport that can move around an infantry platoon of sixty or so.


----------

